# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  TortoiseSVN +proxy

## Alezis

Всем привет. У меня на работе стоит  TortoiseSVN но он не может подключится к нужному репозиьторию в нете и обновить локальную копию. Всегда пишет что "Can not connect to host "myhost" : Попытка установить соединение была безуспешной..." У нас в офисе локальная сеть я так понимаю что админы, возможно банят порт 3690. Как мне обойти их при помощи прокси? я пробовал нпрописать в окне настроек сети но результат тот же. Я мало шарю насчёт сетей и проксей посему строго не судить.

----------


## Silkoni

> Всем привет. У меня на работе стоит  TortoiseSVN но он не может подключится к нужному репозиьторию в нете и обновить локальную копию. Всегда пишет что "Can not connect to host "myhost" : Попытка установить соединение была безуспешной..." У нас в офисе локальная сеть я так понимаю что админы, возможно банят порт 3690. Как мне обойти их при помощи прокси? я пробовал нпрописать в окне настроек сети но результат тот же. Я мало шарю насчёт сетей и проксей посему строго не судить.


Этот порт тебе не банят, он просто закрыт для всех. Если у тебя локалка а выход в нет через прокси осуществляется, тогда пипец проси админа чтобы он тебе этот порт открыл.

----------


## Alezis

> Этот порт тебе не банят, он просто закрыт для всех. Если у тебя локалка а выход в нет через прокси осуществляется, тогда пипец проси админа чтобы он тебе этот порт открыл.


Спасибо.Админ сказал что бы я мозги не компостирповал и послал. Ладно будем что от думать.

----------

